# What is Mr 8"



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you tell me what he is??


----------



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

different angle


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm no expert ( i know i say that every time i give my opinoin LOL) but it looks like a tern? Maybe just a red belly that lost its color (my 1st guess)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri (Redbellied Piranha)


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

that is one nice fish , i would say natt as well , wot size is he ? one of my old reds lost its colour like that ...nice p though dude


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Pygocentrus nattereri (Redbellied Piranha)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

He is 8" long.....He's with two smaller pirinhas a 6" female and another 5"im not sure what sex....


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Gotta love those golden redbellies...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Yup :nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Pygocentrus nattereri (Redbellied Piranha)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'll go with Frank.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I was going to say redbelly too.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm going to have to disagree with all of you and say it's a

Pygocentrus nattereri (Red Breasted Piranha)

Red Belly, lol you guys are daft


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TOOTHY KILLER said:


> He is 8" long.....He's with two smaller pirinhas a 6" female and another 5"im not sure what sex....










how the hell did u sex them
did u cut them open and look for the egg sack
other than that and actually seeing them lay the eggs there is no way to tell the sexes

and its a redbelly


----------



## TOOTHY KILLER (Sep 4, 2004)

I saw them doing the cha cha







...... Mr 8" guards the eggs when they are done....the other one is a pervert.....


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

looks like a red thats lost its colour,as my 8" has grone the colour has faded slightly


----------

